# Loose Steering



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So after a horrible winter consisting of hitting "Grand Canyon" sized potholes, it became apparent that my steering needed attention. Even at 40,000 miles, the outer tie rod ends were clearly shot. Once I replaced those, I realized that there was a huge improvement in steering. My issue now is that there still seems like there is a LOT of play in the steering wheel. At highway speeds I can shimmy the steering wheel back and forth and not have it affect steering. I do not ever remember it being THIS bad. The issue also seems to become apparent under hard (full throttle) acceleration; almost like the front end does what it wants...

My question is: What parts should I check for wear? What to consider?

Struts were replaces with KYB, Strut bearings, bump stops, whiteline radius rod bushings, rear shocks etc. 

I also have a set of Lovells zero drop rear springs sitting at home, hoping this will help with the responsiveness.


----------

